# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  اهداء الى لورنس ( كيف تضيف رد بمنتديات الحصن )

## الوسادة

:Drive:  :Drive:  :040105 EmMO1 Prv:  :040105 EmMO1 Prv: 

مرحبا يا حلوين هاد الموضوع خصوصي للورنس بس يا ريت هي ما تفهمني غلط او تتحسس من هالشي 

انا بصراحة حسيتك مو عارفة كيف تضيفي رد او يمكن انا فهمتك غلط يمكن انتي حابة تعملي شي جديد عالعموم ازا كان الخيار التاني فأنا متأكدة انو ممكن انو يفيد غيرك 

و هو انو كيف تضيف رد بمنتدياتنا او بأي منتدى تاني 


1) اول شي بنكتب الرد و بعدين اهم شي لازم نظلله متل ما عملت هون بالصورة 



2) تاني شي بنروح على حجم الخط او اللون او اي خاصية 

و بنختار 


3) تالت شي بنروح عالخط او متل ما حكيت ئبل اي شي بدك اياه 

* اهم شي يكون مظلل 



بعدين بنعتمد الرد 


* و بتمنى ما اكون ازعجتك و اكون افدتك بنفس الوئت اما ازا انتي بتحبي تكون هيك ردودك فبهالحالة بكون انا فهمتك غلط  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (82):  :SnipeR (82): 

و بتنورينا بالطريقة يللي بدك اياها و كل عضو لازم يكون في شي بميزه  :Si (5):  :Si (5): 


بااااااااااي 

مع حبي 

الوسادة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الله يعطيكِ الف عافية هدول موضوع مفيد للجميع .. والى التثبيت ان شاء الله  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center]الله يعطيكِ الف عافية هدول موضوع مفيد للجميع .. والى التثبيت ان شاء الله [/align]


شكرا هدوئة و الله انك نمبر ون هههههه ( number 1  )

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

ولا زعل ولا .عادي. انا متلا جديد بس عرفت ...و بعدني ما بعرف اضيف مواضيع للنقاش...يعني لليوم بس شغل تعليقات وبس....هههه
يعني ضيفولنا محاضرات تانيه ازا ممكن.

----------


## سنفورة

عادي والله انا سألت وردة السعادة كيف لضيف مواضيع وهي ساعدتني 
شكرا كتيييييييييييير لوردة السعادة  :SnipeR (69): 
وشكرا للوسادة على التوضيح  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## deem

مرسي   الك    عنجد   انا  بتشكرك  لانك علمتيني  على       كيف نضيف رد    بلمنتديات العامه هلئ   شتفيني كيف  ضفت رد

----------


## ورده السعاده

> عادي والله انا سألت وردة السعادة كيف لضيف مواضيع وهي ساعدتني 
> شكرا كتيييييييييييير لوردة السعادة 
> وشكرا للوسادة على التوضيح



العفو يا حبي
 هاد واجبي يا قمر :Emb3:

----------


## ريمي

ثانكس الموضوع مفيد ومهم للجميع

----------

